# Seeds stuck in Chicago



## KentuckyGold (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey guys I ordered several seeds from sensibleseeds and they have been stuck in ISC Chicago since Thursday. I have read on here that they may have been seized by customs as other people have us the same problem so that may be a possibility. My question though is has anyone ever had a package stuck in a place like that for 3 business days? Hate to lose them and hoping maybe they are delayed ha ha


----------



## key2life (Apr 9, 2019)

I've had 'em show up in my mailbox while the tracking number still had them "in customs."  If they nab 'em, they'll still send the envelope on to you, so you'll know.  That's not to say that you're all good, but it doesn't mean you aren't.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Apr 9, 2019)

Got ya man thank u


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2019)

Everything going through customs is taking longer then before. Even before this you could expect them in  custom for 4 to 10 days.


----------



## Gone (Apr 9, 2019)

I heard chicago has been cracking down on seed confiscations.
Buddy just got dreaded green tape and a letter inside package no beans to be found.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Apr 10, 2019)

Shewww it’s painful that was $340 ! Lol. I’ve read that some places will resend them if customs take them so if they are not here in a week or so I may contact the company and see if they will help me out. May just have to eat the loss


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2019)

Chicago has always been a tough customs destination. I was hoping that maybe he/she has retired by now.


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2019)

Most banks will reship if you paid for the stealth shipping. I lost 2 packages from Herbies and they reshipped that order 3 times. I hope you get your delivery. Maybe you need a EC drop house to ship them to you? Get them to go through Jersey.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Apr 10, 2019)

I appreciate the reply’s! I didn’t mean to write stick, meant stuck. Can a mod change that?


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 10, 2019)

There is an edit function on the bottom of your post.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 10, 2019)

There's a seedbank in Canada that I used recently I ordered on a Monday and got my seeds the following Monday.
 I also lost a shipment from the U.K. but I paid for guaranteed delivery and they got here the 2nd time around, it was cool of them to resend because Customs never sent me a notice of seizure like they normally do.
Check out True North Seedbank in Canada or i49 in California, we did receive the seeds as ordered from them but they don't send breeder packs, just plain packaging.


----------



## vtweed (Apr 10, 2019)

Which seed bank in Canada did you use?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 11, 2019)

I noticed on my last order from Canadian site that the concealment method had changed....the site charges $5 bucks for postage....yet it had a $15 airmail stamp. Also the concealment item had been changed to a item that cost at least $10 bucks.Guess they had to change things up to ensure discretion and it worked quite well....beans arrived intact.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 11, 2019)

vtweed said:


> Which seed bank in Canada did you use?


True North Seedbank is the one in Canada, fast service, you can call and they're VERY good on answering any questions you have.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey checking on some of these Canadian banks. The order I lost came from the United Kingdom. I contacted them and they said it looked like customs got them. I didn’t pay for the insurance but they offered me 30% off my next order. I think I’ll go with another company. Nothing againest them but don’t want to lose it again! They had bulk auto seeds pretty cheap. Anyone know of a good bank that has bulk seeds and is pretty reliable at getting through customs? Thanks!


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 12, 2019)

Last 3 ordered I had were from www.seedsman.com   Believe they are out of Spain, but have LOADS of all kinds of seed breeders available.  Here is the funny part.... On first two orders I choose stealth shipping.  BOTH packages came in a USPS bubble mailer and inside were seeds in individual packets clearly marked, and even showed the seeds..... sent from California!  Last time I ordered 3 seeds of an Auto Zkittlez and other and the order came within days of the tracking number from... get this... Oklahoma,  AND inside were the seeds in visible cards exposed for viewing AS WELL AS   a copy of the invoice to me.   All three times I got the seeds no issues here in Michigan and anyone could look inside and clearly see that these were not your garden variety tomato seeds.  LOL  

Also, it also makes me wonder about something else.  Hemp is now leagal in the Federal level (USPS is Federal) since the passing of the 2018 Farm Bill into law.  No one can distinguish hemp seeds from marijuana seeds even with chemical analysis.  So how would postal service even know whether these are hemp or marijuana seeds?   See the reasoning?  I am only ordering specialized hemp seeds for evaluation.... cannabis is cannabis after all.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 13, 2019)

When I ordered seeds from MSNL seeds they came with U.K. Postage mark and a souvenir baby bid or tote bag with the seeds discreetly rolled up in bag and in the seam of the "professional sample"  However, the seeds i got from www.seedsman.com  although ordered from overseas, were SHIPPED from a location here in the United States, via regular first class postage,  2 packages from California, and 1 package from Oklahoma.  and the seeds were as seen below.  '


----------



## KentuckyGold (Apr 13, 2019)

Wow that’s crazy how that works. I’ve read some good things about OA seeds and they have the bulk autos. May give a shot! Heartbroken over losing my babies ha ha


----------



## KentuckyGold (Apr 19, 2019)

The same company I bought through gave me a bunch of discounts and resent super stealth. They have hit Chicago this morning. I am nervous lol


----------



## KentuckyGold (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow it must have made it through got an update that it’s at the distribution center in Chicago!


----------



## bbrown (Apr 20, 2019)

Myself and a few friends order from crop king seeds. Good selection reasonably priced, myself,  I have had 100% germination success. Just a thought. This company is based out of Vancouver BC. Cheers.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Apr 22, 2019)

Got my seeds safe and sound and very stealth! Sensibleseeds really worked with me!


----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## KentuckyGold (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks I was nervous about going through the same company but it pays to buy the super stealth! Lessons learned


----------

